# God's Law is Eternal



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2009)

Psalm 1:1-3 Our meditation all the day long.
Psalm 19:7-8 The law of God is perfect converting the soul.
Psalm 40:8 God's law is a delight within our heart.
Psalm 78:1-7 The Ten Commandments are for His people.
Psalm 111:7,8 The eternal law of God.
Psalm 103:18-20 The angels keep the commandments of God.
Psalm 105:8-10 The Ten Commandments are binding for 20,000 years [Until 19,000 AD].
Psalm 119:126,150 God will destroy the lawless ones.
Psalm 119:105 The law is our guide and lamp.
Psalm 119:165,174 It is our peace and delight.
Isaiah 8:16 God will seal the law among His disciples.
*Isaiah 8:20 The commandments are a test of truth and error.*
Isaiah 66:22-24 The Sabbath will be kept in heaven.
Matthew 5:17-19 Jesus came to uphold the Ten Commandments - not abolish them.
Matthew 19:17-19 Keep the Ten Commandments to enter heaven Jesus said.
John 14:15 If you love Jesus keep the Commandments.
John 15:10 Jesus is our example and He kept the law of God.
Luke 23:56 The Sabbath commandment still existed after Jesus died on the cross.
Romans 2:13 The doers of the law are justified.
Romans 3:20 The law gives a knowledge of right and wrong.
Romans 3:31 We establish the law.
Romans 4:15 Sin is the breaking of the law.
Romans 5:13 Sin is the breaking of the law.
Romans 7:7 Sin is the breaking of the law.
Romans 7:12 The law is holy, just and good.
*Romans 7:25 The true Christian serves the law of God.*
*Romans 8:1-4 The true Christian obeys the righteous law of God.*
Romans 8:7 The evil mind rejects keeping the commandments of God.
Romans 13:8-10 True love is obeying the law of God.
1 Corinthians 7:19 Keeping the Commandments is what really matters.
1 Corinthians 10:1-4 Jesus gave the Ten Commandments at Mount Sinai.
1 Timothy 1:8 The Ten Commandment Law is good in Paul's day.
Hebrews 4:4,9 The Sabbath rest remains on the seventh day.
Hebrews 8:8-10 Keeping the Ten Commandment Law is part of the New Covenant.
*James 1:25 Those who keep the perfect Law are blessed by God in what they do.*
James 2:8 - 12 We will be judged by the Ten Commandments [Revelation 20:11-15].
1 John 2:3,4 We must keep the Commandments to know Jesus.
1 John 3:22,24 We must keep the Commandments to abide in Jesus and the Holy Spirit.
1 John 5:2,3 The love of God is to keep His Commandments.
Revelation 11:19 The Ark of the Ten Commandment Covenant still in heaven.
Revelation 15:5 The Ark of the Ten Commandment Covenant still in heaven.
Revelation 12:17 God's saints keep the commandments.
Revelation 14:12 God's saints keep the commandments.
*Revelation 21:8 Commandment breakers cast into the Lake of Fire*.
Revelation 22:14 God's saints keep the commandments.​Revelation 22:15 Lawless people are excluded from the Paradise of God.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 19, 2009)

So is this thread offered as proof of just the 7th day Sabbath or is this applying to all aspects of the Law that can still be adhered to today (obviously some things cannot be done as we have no clue what they meant or because of the lack of Temple and Levitical priesthood)?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 19, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> So is this thread offered as proof of just the 7th day Sabbath or is this applying to all aspects of the Law that can still be adhered to today (obviously some things cannot be done as we have no clue what they meant or because of the lack of Temple and Levitical priesthood)?


 
 We are to keep the ten commandment Laws- not moses ceremonial laws.


----------



## divya (Jun 20, 2009)

Amen! 

I love Psalm 19:7-10...especially in song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWb7sghfmb8


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 21, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> We are to keep the ten commandment Laws- not moses ceremonial laws.


 
What's deemed ceremonial? The law of Moses is summarized in the 10 which can be summarized in the 2 greatest commands. Are we NOT to keep the other Sabbaths or are they just optional (i.e. it doesn't matter if we do or don't).  Why?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2009)

The truth is that there are numerous references in the Bible which prove that the law of types and shadows, because of its temporary application, was never considered on an equality with the eternal moral law. Its system of sacrifices, human priesthood and *feast days *were instituted after sin entered the world and always pointed forward to the deliverance from sin which would be wrought through the true Lamb and Priest who was to come—*Jesus* - these are not my words these or words I took out of a magazine. 

Are Gods law and Moses law the same?

No, they are not the same.  Study the following notes and comparison carefully.
Moses law contained the temporary, ceremonial law of the Old Testament.  It regulated the priesthood, sacrifices, rituals, meant and drink offerings, etc..   All of which foreshadowed the cross. This law was added “till the seed shall come,” and that seed was Christ Galatians 3:16, 19).  The ritual and ceremony of Moses Law pointed forward to Christ sacrifice.  When he died this law came to an end. But the Ten Commandments (God Law) “stand fast forever and ever” (Psalm 111:8)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2009)

*Moses Law*
Called the Law of Moses   Luke 2:22 
Called Law contained ordianances Ephesian 2:15
Written by Moses in a book 2 Chronicles 35:12
Placed in the side of Ark Deuteronomy 31:26
Ended at the cross Ephesians 2:15
Added because of sin Galatians 3:19
Contrary to us and against us Colossians 2:14
Judge no one Colossian 2:14-16
Carnal Hebrews 7:16
Made nothing perfect Hebrews 7:19
*God Law*
Called the Law of the Lord Isaiah 5:24
Called the Royal Law James 2:8
Written by God on stone Exodus 31:18, 32:16
Placed inside the ark Exodus 40:20
Will stand forever Luke 16:17
Points out sin Romans 7:7, 3:20
Not grievous 1 John 5:3
Judges all People James2:10-12
spiritually Roman 7:14
Perfect Psalms 19:7

We are to the honor the sabbath forever.  Not man's sabbaths days. This is different from the sabbath given to us by God. He gave us the 7th Day sabbath to keep holy forever. I got all of this from my lesson.  I am still learning but I am completely convince that this is the truth. You can get all this information as well from various websites. Or not-- just go over the scriptures. This is what I did I gathered the scriptures and read them before I did the actually lesson.  these lessons are online.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2009)

*Doesn’t 2 Corinthians 3:7 teach that the law written and engraved in stone “was to be done away”?*No. The passage says that the “glory” of Moses ministration of the law was to be done away, but not the law.  Read the whole passage of 2 Corinthian 3:3-9 again carefully,  The subject is not the doing away with the Law or its establishment, but rather the change of the location of the law from the tables of stone to the tables of the heart. Under Moses ministration of the Law was on stone.  Under the Holy Spirit’s ministration, through Christ, the law is written upon the heart (Hebrew 8:10) A rule posted on a school bulletin board become effective only when it enters a student’s heart.  Christ ministration of the Law is effective because He transfers the law to the heart of the Christian.  Then keeping the law becomes a delight and a joyful way of living because the Christian has true love for both God and man.  this is also from my lesson. title Written in Stone.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 22, 2009)

Out of curiousity .... quick question:

What is you interpretation of Galatians 3:19 - 25? and also Galatians 5:18?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Galatains 3:19

*19 What purpose then does the law serve? It was added because of transgressions, till the Seed should come to whom the promise was made; and it was appointed through angels by the hand of a mediator. 20 Now a mediator does not mediate for one only, but God is one. 
21 Is the law then against the promises of God? Certainly not! For if there had been a law given which could have given life, truly righteousness would have been by the law. 22 But the Scripture has confined all under sin, that the promise by faith in Jesus Christ might be given to those who believe. 23 But before faith came, we were kept under guard by the law, kept for the faith which would afterward be revealed. 24 Therefore the law was our tutor to bring us to Christ, that we might be justified by faith. 25 But after faith has come, we are no longer under a tutor. (NKJV)

* 18-20What is the point, then, of the law, the attached addendum? It was a thoughtful addition to the original covenant promises made to Abraham. The purpose of the law was to keep a sinful people in the way of salvation until Christ (the descendant) came, inheriting the promises and distributing them to us. Obviously this law was not a firsthand encounter with God. It was arranged by angelic messengers through a middleman, Moses. But if there is a middleman as there was at Sinai, then the people are not dealing directly with God, are they? But the original promise is the direct blessing of God, received by faith. 

 21-22If such is the case, is the law, then, an anti-promise, a negation of God's will for us? Not at all. Its purpose was to make obvious to everyone that we are, in ourselves, out of right relationship with God, and therefore to show us the futility of devising some religious system for getting by our own efforts what we can only get by waiting in faith for God to complete his promise. For if any kind of rule-keeping had power to create life in us, we would certainly have gotten it by this time. 

 23-24Until the time when we were mature enough to respond freely in faith to the living God, we were carefully surrounded and protected by the Mosaic law. The law was like those Greek tutors, with which you are familiar, who escort children to school and protect them from danger or distraction, making sure the children will really get to the place they set out for. 

 25-27But now you have arrived at your destination: By faith in Christ you are in direct relationship with God. Your baptism in Christ was not just washing you up for a fresh start. It also involved dressing you in an adult faith wardrobe—Christ's life, the fulfillment of God's original promise. (Message Translation which i'm not very fond of but it expansiates.)


* Galatians 5: 18 - But if you are led by the spirit, you are not under the law.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2009)

So these “sabbath days which are a shadow” could not possibly be referring to the Seventh-day Sabbath. But what other sabbaths could they be talking about? Were there “sabbaths” other than the weekly Sabbaths? Yes, there were yearly sabbaths which had absolutely nothing to do with the Seventh-day Sabbath of the decalogue. And they were definitely a part of the “ordinance” system which ended at the cross.
     For proof of this, let us go back to the law of Moses and read about these annual feast days which were shadowy sabbaths. “Speak unto the children of Israel, saying, In the seventh month, in the first day of the month, shall ye have a sabbath, a memorial of blowing of trumpets, an holy convocation” (Leviticus 23:24). Again we read, “Also on the tenth day of this seventh month there shall be a day of atonement ... It shall be unto you a sabbath of rest” (verses 27, 32).
     As you can clearly see, these annual sabbaths fell on a different day of the week every year, and God specifically explained that they were not to be confused with the weekly Sabbath. “These are the feasts of the Lord, which ye shall proclaim to be holy convocations, to offer an offering made by fire unto the Lord, a burnt offering, and a meat offering, a sacrifice, and drink offerings, everything upon his day: BESIDE THE SABBATHS OF THE LORD” (verses 37, 38).
     Now we can understand what Paul was referring to in Colossians when he wrote about meat and drink and sabbath days which are shadows. There were certain prescribed offerings for each of those yearly feast days, and they were shadows pointing to the future sacrifice of Jesus. But the Bible says these were “BESIDE THE SABBATHS OF THE LORD,” or the Seventh-day Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> Out of curiousity .... quick question:
> 
> What is you interpretation of Galatians 3:19 - 25? and also Galatians 5:18?
> 
> ...


 
Topsytruvy,
The scriptures speaks for itself. This is the new living bible version and it makes it clearer what Galatians 5:18 means 
*Living by the Spirit’s Power*

*16* So I say, let the Holy Spirit guide your lives. Then you won’t be doing what your sinful nature craves. *17* The sinful nature wants to do evil, which is just the opposite of what the Spirit wants. And the Spirit gives us desires that are the opposite of what the sinful nature desires. These two forces are constantly fighting each other, so you are not free to carry out your good intentions. *18* But when you are directed by the Spirit, you are not under obligation to the law of Moses. 

*19* When you follow the desires of your sinful nature, the results are very clear: sexual immorality, impurity, lustful pleasures, *20* idolatry, sorcery, hostility, quarreling, jealousy, outbursts of anger, selfish ambition, dissension, division, *21* envy, drunkenness, wild parties, and other sins like these. Let me tell you again, as I have before, that anyone living that sort of life will not inherit the Kingdom of God. 
*22* But the Holy Spirit produces this kind of fruit in our lives: love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, *23* gentleness, and self-control. There is no law against these things!  *24* Those who belong to Christ Jesus have nailed the passions and desires of their sinful nature to his cross and crucified them there. *25* Since we are living by the Spirit, let us follow the Spirit’s leading in every part of our lives. *26* Let us not become conceited, or provoke one another, or be jealous of one another.
__________________________________________

At the moment of Christ’s death, the veil of the temple was ripped from top to bottom by an unseen hand (Matthew 27:51). The most holy place of the sanctuary was exposed where the sprinkled blood recorded all the sins of the people. But no more blood needed to be sprinkled; no more lambs needed to be slain; the true Lamb had come to which all those sacrifices pointed. From henceforth, it would be a denial of the Saviour to bring animals. It would be denying that He was the fulfillment of all the shadows and types. Therefore, it would be “against us” or “contrary to us” to continue observing that mosaic law.
     To clarify this issue further, let’s ask a very simple question or two. On the day before Jesus died, would it have been a sin for a man to refuse to bring a lamb in order to have his sins forgiven? The answer, of course, is yes. It would have been a sin, because that was the only way to be forgiven. Another question: Would it have been a sin to refuse to bring that lamb, THE DAY AFTER JESUS DIED? No, because the true Lamb had died, the veil had been rent, and the ordinances blotted out. A law had been abolished by being nailed to the cross—the ceremonial law of Moses. Paul referred to the same law in Ephesians 2:15, “Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in ordinances ...”
     Now let’s ask another question: On the day before Jesus died, was it a sin to steal? Undoubtedly it was. On the day after He died, was it a sin to steal? The answer is yes; it was just as wrong as the day before He died. Obviously, all the blotting out of ordinances, types and shadows did not affect the great moral code of the Ten Commandments in the slightest degree—they all applied afterward as much as before Christ died.
     There are Christians today who still insist that the yearly sabbaths should be observed along with the weekly Sabbath. If such is required, then what were the sabbath days which were blotted out and nailed to the cross? And what was the “holyday” mentioned by Paul as being abolished along with those “sabbath days which were shadows of things to come?” The Greek word for “holyday” is _heorte_, which is also used to designate one of the yearly festivals of the Jews: “After this there was a feast (heorte) of the Jews; and Jesus went up to Jerusalem” John 5:1. This is unquestionably one of the holy days that Paul spoke of as being abolished. In contrast, the weekly Sabbath is never referred to as a “feast,” neither is it ever connected to the Jews by such terms as “sabbath of the Jews.” It is only designated as the “sabbath of the Lord.”


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 22, 2009)

So your belief is that in the New Testament when the law of Moses is spoken about, it's the ordinances being referred to and not the law/10 commandments? What is ur interpretation of the 1st scripture? (i'm just trying to understand ur belief)


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> What's deemed ceremonial? The law of Moses is summarized in the 10 which can be summarized in the 2 greatest commands. Are we NOT to keep the other Sabbaths or are they just optional (i.e. it doesn't matter if we do or don't).  Why?





topsyturvy86 said:


> So your belief is that in the New Testament when the law of Moses is spoken about, it's the ordinances being referred to and not the law/10 commandments? What is ur interpretation of the 1st scripture? (i'm just trying to understand ur belief)




*Do you mind if I answer? I'm going to cut and paste a bit from a former discussion...*

Now we must discuss the issue of fulfillment and what was done away with at the cross. It is corre are correct that the ordinances/ceremonial laws are blotted out at the cross. *However, the question is - what are the ordinances/ceremonial laws? * 

*Col. 2:16* must be read in context with the entire chapter.  We must be careful to make sure we are considering all the relevant verses. That being said: 

________________________________________

_*Col. 2:14-16 * *Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances* that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross; And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it. Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days:_

______________________________________

The verses here do not state that _all_ sabbaths or "ordinances" etc. are blotted out at all. If that was the case, even the communion and such would be of none effect. These verses tell us _WHICH_ meats, drinks, holy days, and Sabbaths are not longer necessary – it states the blotting out the handwriting of ordinances.* What are the ordinances? Are they different from the commandments? The answer is yes, because the Scriptures tell us the two are different. *

________________________________

_*Luke 1:6* - And they were both righteous before God, walking in all the *commandments and ordinances* of the Lord blameless._

_________________________________


Clearly, the Bible makes a distinction between the two. They must be different. There are commandments AND then there are ordinances.  The next question is then – what are commandments are what are ordinances? The Bible also reveals what exactly the ordinances are:

_________________________________

_ *2 Chronicles 33:8-9* And he set a carved image, the idol which he had made, in the house of God, of which God had said to David and to Solomon his son, In this house, and in Jerusalem, which I have chosen before all the tribes of Israel, will I put my name for ever: Neither will I any more remove the foot of Israel from out of the land which I have appointed for your fathers; so that they will take heed to do all that I have commanded them, according to the whole law and the statutes *and the ordinances by the hand of Moses.* _

____________________________________

*The Bible clearly tells us that the ordinances (ceremonial laws) were handwritten by Moses. The Ten Commandments are not ordinances handwritten by Moses.  The Ten Commandments were carved in stone by the finger of God*.  There is a big difference. _Exodus 31:18 And he gave unto Moses, when he had made an end of communing with him upon mount Sinai, two tables of testimony, tables of stone, written with the finger of God._

But we cannot stop there. Now, if we study the ordinances we find out that there are particular sabbath days within the ordinances that were given to look forward to the Messiah.  T*hose ordinance sabbaths were, as mentioned earlier -  Pesach, Shavuot, Rosh Hashanah, Sukkoth etc. Actually, not all these sabbaths fall on the seventh-day anyway but were special ceremonial days.* However, because Jesus has come and died, He is our Lamb. His blood is sufficient to cleanse and save us. These ordinances/ceremonial laws are blotted out as specified in Col. 2:14-16, NOT the Ten Commandments. *The seventh-day Sabbath is part of the commandments, not the ordinances.  *

Honestly, this is one of those areas where must particular study is necessary. When you first read those verses, it is easy to come away with the idea that the seventh-day Sabbath is of none effect. However, if we read the verses around, they show us how to rightly divide the truth. The ordinance sabbaths, holy days, new moons etc., are not necessary. However, the seventh day Sabbath within the commandments written by God still stand, along with all the other commandments.

God bless.

There is an excellent source that discusses Colossians: http://www.colossians2-16.com/


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> So your belief is that in the New Testament when the law of Moses is spoken about, it's the ordinances being referred to and not the law/10 commandments? What is ur interpretation of the 1st scripture? (i'm just trying to understand ur belief)


 Today is my daughters graduation.  I will respond later on today. But yes. its the ordinances and ceremonial laws.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Only two of the sacrifices were in regards to sin.  If the sacrificial system in it's entirety (along with the feasts) were abolished after Jesus died and rose, then why did Paul still go to the Temple to sacrifice (Acts 21:23-26).  The vow that is discussed in this passage is the Nazarite vow, the details of which can be found in Numbers 6:1-21.  It is also documented that Paul and the 1st century believers also observed all of the Feasts.  Acts 19:16 states that Paul didn't want to spend additional time in Asia because he was hurrying to get to Jerusalem for the Festival of Pentecost.
Also, if God is eternal and doesn't change why would he tell the Levites in Numbers 18:19that their duties and provision were an unbreakable covenant?  Unbreakable covenant sounds pretty eternal.  Granted there is no longer a Levitical preisthood due to all of the exiles and dispersions, so whether or not any of the sacrifices CAN still be performed is a moot point. God also said that all of the feasts were permanent ordinances to be observed wherever one lives. Once again permanent would mean eternally.  Nowhere does it say that these would stop once Messiah has come. 
In fact in Zechariah 14:16-21 it is prophesied that when Messiah comes to reign forever (which is yet to come) that all of the nations will go up to Jerusalem to celebrate the Feast of Tabernacles and worship the King. If we look in Leviticus 23:36 we will see that part of this Feast is to bring offerings by fire (i.e. sacrifices). Does it make sense that in the time between Messiah's first and second coming that all of this is to be done away with only to be brought back again?  And if the LORD called all of these things permanent/lasting/eternal ordinances why would He change that to give a repreive for a few millenia?
Remember the law of Moses of was spoken to Moses by God to give to the people (they couldn't handle hearing the whole thing themselves after God gave them the 10 commandments). So really it's not Moses' law it is God's.


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> Only two of the sacrifices were in regards to sin.  If the sacrificial system in it's entirety (along with the feasts) were abolished after Jesus died and rose, then why did Paul still go to the Temple to sacrifice (Acts 21:23-26).  The vow that is discussed in this passage is the Nazarite vow, the details of which can be found in Numbers 6:1-21.  It is also documented that Paul and the 1st century believers also observed all of the Feasts.  Acts 19:16 states that Paul didn't want to spend additional time in Asia because he was hurrying to get to Jerusalem for the Festival of Pentecost.
> *Also, if God is eternal and doesn't change why would he tell the Levites in Numbers 18:19that their duties and provision were an unbreakable covenant?  Unbreakable covenant sounds pretty eternal.  Granted there is no longer a Levitical preisthood due to all of the exiles and dispersions, so whether or not any of the sacrifices CAN still be performed is a moot point.* God also said that all of the feasts were permanent ordinances to be observed wherever one lives. Once again permanent would mean eternally.  Nowhere does it say that these would stop once Messiah has come.
> In fact in Zechariah 14:16-21 it is prophesied that when Messiah comes to reign forever (which is yet to come) that all of the nations will go up to Jerusalem to celebrate the Feast of Tabernacles and worship the King. If we look in Leviticus 23:36 we will see that part of this Feast is to bring offerings by fire (i.e. sacrifices). Does it make sense that in the time between Messiah's first and second coming that all of this is to be done away with only to be brought back again?  And if the LORD called all of these things permanent/lasting/eternal ordinances why would He change that to give a repreive for a few millenia?
> *Remember the law of Moses of was spoken to Moses by God to give to the people (they couldn't handle hearing the whole thing themselves after God gave them the 10 commandments). So really it's not Moses' law it is God's.*



*The Scriptures* make the distinction between the ordinances handwritten by Moses and those that were written by the hand of God.  That doesn't mean that that God is not the Source of all of these law but that the types of laws are distinct from each other and serve particular purposes. God's law is eternal, not the mosaic law. It is discussed later in Hebrews but...

This distinction is shown even with the Ark of the Covenant. 

The Ten Commandments - God's writing - was placed *INTO* (inside) the Ark. Deuteronomy 10:1,2. Exodus 25:16

The Mosaic Law - Moses' handwriting - was placed in the side of the Ark. Deuteronomy 31:24-29

In regards to the Levitical covenant and sacrifices in general, the Scriptures address those sacrifices specifically. Predicted before Christ in Daniel and then discussed after in Hebrews in detail. Hosea predicts exactly what is stated in Colossians.

_______________________________

*Daniel 9:27* “And He shall confirm the covenant with many for one week (seven literal years, according to prophetic terms): *and in the midst of the week he shall cause the sacrifice and the oblation to cease*…

*Hebrews 10:5-14* -  _Wherefore when he cometh into the world, he saith, Sacrifice and offering thou wouldest not, but a body hast thou prepared me: In burnt offerings and sacrifices for sin thou hast had no pleasure. Then said I, Lo, I come (in the volume of the book it is written of me,) to do thy will, O God.

 Above when he said, Sacrifice and offering and burnt offerings and offering for sin thou wouldest not, neither hadst pleasure therein; which are offered by the law; Then said he, Lo, I come to do thy will, O God. He taketh away the first, that he may establish the second. 0By the which will we are sanctified through the offering of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.

And every priest standeth daily ministering and offering oftentimes the same sacrifices, which can never take away sins: But this man, after he had offered one sacrifice for sins for ever, sat down on the right hand of God; From henceforth expecting till his enemies be made his footstool.
For by one offering he hath perfected for ever them that are sanctified._

_________________________

*Hosea 2:11* - I will also cause all her mirth to cease,* her feast days*, her new moons, and her sabbaths, and all *her solemn feasts*.

*Colossians 2:14 -16* - _Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross; And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it. Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days: _


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> ...
> Remember the law of Moses of was spoken to Moses by God to give to the people (they couldn't handle hearing the whole thing themselves after God gave them the 10 commandments). *So really it's not Moses' law it is God's*.



It is so true!


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> It is so true!



This is true, but not in the way that some attempt to make it. God in the Scriptures makes the distinction between what He wrote with His finger and what a human being wrote with his hand.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

divya said:


> *The Scriptures* make the distinction between the ordinances handwritten by Moses and those that were written by the hand of God. That doesn't mean that that God is not the Source of all of these law but that the types of laws are distinct from each other and serve particular purposes. God's law is eternal, not the mosaic law. It is discussed later in Hebrews but...
> 
> This distinction is shown even with the Ark of the Covenant.
> 
> ...


 
The passages in Hebrews and Daniel speak specifically to sacrifices for sin.  I agree that no sacrifice for sin is needed since Messiah was the final sacrifice for all.  However, the sacrifical system was not solely tied to sin. In fact, only two of the sacrifices had anything to do with sin/guilt.  

Also, sacrifice was never needed for forgiveness of sins.  Sacrifice was needed as a covering, not the actual means of forgiveness.  That came solely from God by grace.


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

divya said:


> This is true, but not in the way that some attempt to make it. God in the Scriptures makes the distinction between what He wrote with His finger and what a human being wrote with his hand.



Not so true!

   Exodus 31:18 And he gave unto Moses, when he had made an end of communing with him upon mount Sinai, *two tables of testimony, tables of stone, written with the finger of God*.


  32:15 And Moses turned, and went down from the mount, and the two tables of the testimony were in his hand: the tables were written on both their sides; on the one side and on the other were they written. 32:16 And the tables were the work of God, and the writing was the writing of God, graven upon the tables.
  32:19 And it came to pass, as soon as he came nigh unto the camp, that he saw the calf, and the dancing: and *Moses’ anger waxed hot, and he cast the tables out of his hands, and brake them beneath the mount*.

  34:1 And the LORD said unto Moses, Hew thee two tables of stone like unto the first: and I will write upon these tables the words that were in the first tables, which thou brakest.
    34:4 And he hewed two tables of stone like unto the first; and Moses rose up early in the morning, and went up unto mount Sinai, as the LORD had commanded him, and took in his hand the two tables of stone.
    34:27 *And the LORD said unto Moses, Write thou these words: for after the tenor of these words I have made a covenant with thee and with Israel. 34:28 **And he was there with the LORD forty days and forty nights; he did neither eat bread, nor drink water. And he wrote upon the tables the words of the covenant, the ten commandments*.


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

The reason of the sabbath :
*Deut. 5:15 And remember that thou wast a servant in the land of Egypt, and that the LORD thy God brought thee out thence through a mighty hand and by a stretched out arm: therefore the LORD thy God commanded thee to keep the sabbath day.*


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

Gen 1:3 And the evening and the morning were the *first day*.
  Gen 1:6 And the evening and the morning were the *second day*.
  Gen 1:13 And the evening and the morning were the *third day*.
  Gen 1:23 And the evening and the morning were the *fifth day*.
  Gen 1: 29 And the evening and the morning were the *sixth day*.
  Gen 2:1 Thus the heavens and the earth were finished, and all the host of them. 2:2 And on *the seventh day* God ended his work which he had made; and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made. 2:3 And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made.

*No evening and morning for the rest of the seventh day*! And Paul explained why :

  Heb. 4:1 Let us therefore fear, lest, a promise being left _us_ of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it.
4:2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard _it._
4:3 For we which have believed do enter into rest, as he said, As I have sworn in my wrath, if they shall enter into my rest: although the works were finished from the foundation of the world.
4:4 For he spake in a certain place of the seventh _day_ on this wise, And God did rest the seventh day from all his works.
4:5 And in this _place_ again, If they shall enter into my rest.
4:6 Seeing therefore it remaineth that some must enter therein, and they to whom it was first preached entered not in because of unbelief:
4:7 Again, he limiteth a certain day, saying in David, To day, after so long a time; as it is said, To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
4:8 For if Jesus had given them rest, then would he not afterward have spoken of another day.
4:9 There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.
4:10 For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God _did_ from his.
4:11 *Let us labour therefore to enter into that rest, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief.*


Amen!


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> Not so true!
> 
> Exodus 31:18 And he gave unto Moses, when he had made an end of communing with him upon mount Sinai, *two tables of testimony, tables of stone, written with the finger of God*.
> 
> ...



This echoes exactly what I stated. The ordinances were never written by the finger of God. Can you find where the ordinances were ever written by the finger of God? Only the Ten Commandments, regardless of God commanding Moses to write again what God Himself had already *written with His finger.*

*So it is true - the Scriptures are clear.*

See again the distinctions between the commandments and the ordinances. They are not one in the same. 

*Luke 1:6* - _And they were both righteous before God, walking *in all the commandments and ordinances* of the Lord blameless.
_
_________________________________

*2 Chronicles 33:8-9*_ And he set a carved image, the idol which he had made, in the house of God, of which God had said to David and to Solomon his son, In this house, and in Jerusalem, which I have chosen before all the tribes of Israel, will I put my name for ever: Neither will I any more remove the foot of Israel from out of the land which I have appointed for your fathers; so that they will take heed to do all that I have commanded them, *according to the whole law and the statutes and the ordinances by the hand of Moses. *_


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> Gen 1:3 And the evening and the morning were the *first day*.
> Gen 1:6 And the evening and the morning were the *second day*.
> Gen 1:13 And the evening and the morning were the *third day*.
> Gen 1:23 And the evening and the morning were the *fifth day*.
> ...



Actually Paul explained why we must keep the Sabbath day here: 

Heb. 4:1 Let us therefore fear, lest, a promise being left _us_ of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it.
4:2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard _it._
4:3 For we which have believed do enter into rest, as he said, As I have sworn in my wrath, if they shall enter into my rest: although the works were finished from the foundation of the world.
4:4 For he spake in a certain place of the seventh _day_ on this wise, And God did rest the seventh day from all his works.
4:5 And in this _place_ again, If they shall enter into my rest.
4:6 Seeing therefore it remaineth that some must enter therein, and they to whom it was first preached entered not in because of unbelief:
4:7 *Again, he limiteth a certain day*, saying in David, To day, after so long a time; as it is said, To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
4:8 For if Jesus had given them rest, then would he not afterward have spoken of another day.
*4:9 There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.
4:10 For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his.*
4:11 *Let us labour therefore to enter into that rest, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief.*

There remains a rest for the people of God! The person who enters into His rest, stops working *as God did* from His work. When did God rest from His work? On the seventh day, to commemorate creation.

That's why verse 7 states *again he limiteth a certain day*.


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> The passages in Hebrews and Daniel speak specifically to sacrifices for sin.  I agree that no sacrifice for sin is needed since Messiah was the final sacrifice for all.  However, the sacrifical system was not solely tied to sin. In fact, only two of the sacrifices had anything to do with sin/guilt.
> 
> Also, sacrifice was never needed for forgiveness of sins.  Sacrifice was needed as a covering, not the actual means of forgiveness.  That came solely from God by grace.



Yes, Hebrews and Daniel speak to the sacrifices for sin. Hosea and Colossians also speak to the feasts and the latter to the ordinances written by the hand of Moses.

Grace does come from God, absolutely!


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

I am not entering into the justification of fingers of God. Making distinction between what was written by fingers of God ( and brake) or not, it's a dangerous road. Fingers of God or not, the Bible, the ten commandments and the law were written by men inspired by God.


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

divya said:


> Actually Paul explained why we must keep the Sabbath day here:
> 
> Heb. 4:1 Let us therefore fear, lest, a promise being left _us_ of entering into his rest, any of you should seem to come short of it.
> 4:2 For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard _it._
> ...



You said it : it's today!
Heb. 4 : 7 To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
When someone leaves the world, accepts and follows Jesus-Christ, this person enters in the rest of God.

logging out. God bless you!


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> I am not entering into the justification of fingers of God. Making distinction between what was written by fingers of God ( and brake) or not, it's a dangerous road. Fingers of God or not, the Bible, the ten commandments and the law were written by men inspired by God.



It is the road of clarity and truth.

*Exodus 32:16* - _And the tables were the work of God, and the writing was the writing of God, graven upon the tables. _

The Scriptures absolutely. are inspired by God and written done by men. That is true. However, the Scriptures state that God wrote the Ten Commandments with His own finger. That something was written by God Himself is amazing and is clearly distinguishable from that written only by Moses. The Scriptures make the distinction between the Ten Commandments and the ordinances - that is one. However, there is other Scriptures that have been posted that show the distinction as well. Are you debating these as well? 



			
				blazingthru said:
			
		

> *Moses Law*
> Called the Law of Moses Luke 2:22
> Called Law contained ordianances Ephesian 2:15
> Written by Moses in a book 2 Chronicles 35:12
> ...


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> You said it : it's today!
> Heb. 4 : 7 To day if ye will hear his voice, harden not your hearts.
> When someone leaves the world, accepts and follows Jesus-Christ, this person enters in the rest of God.
> 
> logging out. God bless you!



*Hebrews 4:9 -10 *- _There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.  For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his._

*Genesis 2:2-4* _And on the seventh day God finished his work which he had done, and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had done. 3 So God blessed the seventh day and hallowed it, because on it God rested from all his work which he had done in creation. _

I pray that we all are open to the teaching of the Scriptures, and do not harden our hearts in order to adhere to the traditions of men (disregard of the Sabbath). God rested on the seventh day and Hebrews teaches that we should as well. Keeping the Sabbath is throughout the Scriptures and part of the unchanging law of God.

*Isaiah 28:9-10* - _Whom shall he teach knowledge? and whom shall he make to understand doctrine? them that are weaned from the milk, and drawn from the breasts.
*For precept must be upon precept, precept upon precept; line upon line, line upon line; here a little, and there a little:* _


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out when a lasting ordinance ends.  I just keep being drawn back to those words "lasting ordinance." I also go back to prophesy that clearly says the feasts will be celebrated when Messiah returns.  Maybe we're talking dispensational theology (which is actually pretty new) in that God deals with His people differently at different times.  That doesn't make much sense to me, so I'll stand by the tenant that nothing has changed and nothing will change.  
Now how does that apply to believers in the 21st century Western world, I don't completely know.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so much Divya, you explain all that I would have wanted to but wouldn't probably know where to begin.  

Topsyturvy,  Divya has said all I would have wanted to say.  Its simple to me. I believe that we still need to follow some of the old laws because they save us from many, many trials and suffering. many are still in effect like the clean and unclean food. Take care of your bodies. given of your first --your best to the Lord. that there is no need for me to have someone kill a innocent beast for my sin.  I can come to God directly without seeking out a priest.  Jesus paid it all for me. Now I can have a relationship with God.  This is what I have learned from this study. That in those days after so much sin they were punished immediately but Jesus has come and now we have a chance to make amends for our sins. We can repent and start over again.


----------



## divya (Jun 22, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out when a lasting ordinance ends.  I just keep being drawn back to those words "lasting ordinance." I also go back to prophesy that clearly says the feasts will be celebrated when Messiah returns.  Maybe we're talking dispensational theology (which is actually pretty new) in that God deals with His people differently at different times.  That doesn't make much sense to me, so I'll stand by the tenant that nothing has changed and nothing will change.
> Now how does that apply to believers in the 21st century Western world, I don't completely know.



I see where your position lies, but I understand it from the perspective of verses given. Maybe if there was something that really contradicted both the statements in the Old and New Testaments regarding what would and did occur with the feasts.

How can those ordinances stand when Colossians says they are _blotted out_?
 How can the feasts stand when Hosea states _"I will also cause all her mirth to cease, her feast days, her new moons, and her sabbaths, and all her solemn feasts?"_

My faith rejects dispensational theology. However, type meant anti-type when Christ died for us on the cross, which did away with the sacrificial and ceremonial system. Christ then gave us new ordinances - baptism and Communion.

Communion "replaces" Passover...

*Luke 22:15-20 *_And he said unto them, *With desire I have desired to eat this passover with you before I suffer: For I say unto you, I will not any more eat thereof, until it be fulfilled in the kingdom of God.*

And he took the cup, and gave thanks, and said, Take this, and divide it among yourselves: For I say unto you, I will not drink of the fruit of the vine, until the kingdom of God shall come. And he took bread, and gave thanks, and brake it, and gave unto them, saying, This is my body which is given for you: *this do in remembrance of me.*Likewise also the cup after supper, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood, which is shed for you. _

What about the requirement that one goes to Jerusalem to celebrate the feasts? For all those who believe in keeping feast days, do they _really_ keep them? What about the festivals? What is kept and what is discarded if one rejects the teaching of Hosea and Colossians?


----------



## Crown (Jun 22, 2009)

divya said:


> It is the road of clarity and truth.
> 
> *Exodus 32:16* - _And the tables were the work of God, and the writing was the writing of God, graven upon the tables. _
> 
> The Scriptures absolutely. are inspired by God and written done by men. That is true. However, the Scriptures state that God wrote the Ten Commandments with His own finger. That something was written by God Himself is amazing and is clearly distinguishable from that written only by Moses. The Scriptures make the distinction between the Ten Commandments and the ordinances - that is one. However, there is other Scriptures that have been posted that show the distinction as well. *Are you debating these as well*?



So, if I agree with you and provide scriptures, I am not debating.
If I disagree with you and provide scriptures, I am debating.
But, you can provide all the scriptures that you want.
Anyway...
I was not debating, I provided scriptures from a different view.
But, our cultures are probably different. I can understand if it seems debating for you, and I am sorry :Rose:
For the glory of Jesus-Christ.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

divya said:


> I see where your position lies, but I understand it from the perspective of verses given. Maybe if there was something that really contradicted both the statements in the Old and New Testaments regarding what would and did occur with the feasts.
> 
> How can those ordinances stand when Colossians says they are _blotted out_?
> How can the feasts stand when Hosea states _"I will also cause all her mirth to cease, her feast days, her new moons, and her sabbaths, and all her solemn feasts?"_
> ...


 
What we call Communion was actually part of the traditional Passover Seder.  There are four cups that are passed around during the meal.  Jesus specifically was talking about the cup of Judgement when he said "this is my blood that will be shed for you."  He's telling them that every time they pass that cup at every Passover Seder to come they should do so in rememberance of him.  The unleavened bread that he broke is also part of the meal.  It's impossible to divorce anything written in the NT scriptures from their Judaic context.  When you remove that context it distorts the meaning of what's going on.

As for how to celebrate the feasts now, I really don't know.  Unless one has an endless stash of disposable income it is nearly impossible to travel to Jerusalem at each appointed time.  However, just because a person can't do EVERYTHING perscribed doesn't mean they shouldn't do whatever they can.  For me personally, I've found that celebrating the feasts (especially Passover) I get a much clearer understanding of Messiah and how the Feasts lead directly to Him.  It's like God gave us all of these perfect pictures of who Messiah is and what his purpose is in each one of those feasts.  It also shows me the spirit in which the Torah was given.  I think oftentimes we look at it as this long list of do's and do not's and it's so much more than that.  It's God's covenant with His people.  It's God giving His people the very best way to live.  It's prophetic, protective, and wholly encompassing love, love for God and love for people. 
The burden of the law that is often referenced in the NT is moreso talking about oral Torah and the fence laws that came into practice over the centuries.  Plus, people (not unlike us today) got way too caught up in the minutiae, thinking they could be close to God simply by following the rules.  But it's impossible.  Messiah came and taught people the intent of Torah. What good is it to say, "Well I haven't killed anybody," if you're harboring intense hatred and grudges in your heart.  So what if you haven't slept with anyone other than your husband if you're constantly wanting to be with another.  Yeshua got people to look at the heart of all of these matters, so that people would change internally.  Remember, God saved Israel from Egypt first, and then gave them the covenant.  He saves us first, and that love and gratitude we have for God leads us to obey His Law.  I think there's a misconception that people who still choose to observe Torah are doing so in order to get right with God when in actuality, for most people it's a natural response to growing closer to God.


----------



## divya (Jun 23, 2009)

Crown said:


> So, if I agree with you and provide scriptures, I am not debating.
> If I disagree with you and provide scriptures, I am debating.
> But, you can provide all the scriptures that you want.
> Anyway...
> ...



Oh no, not with me. We can agree to disagree. My question is whether you will debate the Scriptures. The Word of God is very clear about the Sabbath - "line upon line, precept upon precept," verse upon verse. Unfortunately, so much time has been spent to find some justification for disregarding God's Sabbath, and the law of love in general. Not by you, but by so many for so long. It has taken centuries of pushing the traditions of men over that of God.  So I understand your view but the question was not about me at all - but the Word alone. 

Hope you understand and it's fine if we don't agree.


----------



## divya (Jun 23, 2009)

cheetarah1980 said:


> What we call Communion was actually part of the traditional Passover Seder.  There are four cups that are passed around during the meal.  Jesus specifically was talking about the cup of Judgement when he said "this is my blood that will be shed for you."  He's telling them that every time they pass that cup at every Passover Seder to come they should do so in rememberance of him.  The unleavened bread that he broke is also part of the meal.  It's impossible to divorce anything written in the NT scriptures from their Judaic context.  When you remove that context it distorts the meaning of what's going on.



Agree completely.  




> As for how to celebrate the feasts now, I really don't know.  Unless one has an endless stash of disposable income it is nearly impossible to travel to Jerusalem at each appointed time.  However, just because a person can't do EVERYTHING perscribed doesn't mean they shouldn't do whatever they can.  For me personally, I've found that celebrating the feasts (especially Passover) I get a much clearer understanding of Messiah and how the Feasts lead directly to Him.  It's like God gave us all of these perfect pictures of who Messiah is and what his purpose is in each one of those feasts.  It also shows me the spirit in which the Torah was given.  I think oftentimes we look at it as this long list of do's and do not's and it's so much more than that.  It's God's covenant with His people.  It's God giving His people the very best way to live.  It's prophetic, protective, and wholly encompassing love, love for God and love for people.



Careful study of the entire sacrificial and ceremonial system (and the sanctuary) on a whole definitely gives perfect pictures of who the Messiah is and His purpose. I suppose where we disagree is whether or not they should be observed in the same manner.  The sacrifices and ceremonies definitely should be marked, studied and remembered. That's where it ends for me due to Hosea, Colossians, Daniel, Luke etc. These lead to the Messiah who encompassed them all. Are all the feasts gone forever? Not necessarily, according to Luke.  Christ will eat of the Passover meal again when all is fulfilled in the kingdom of God.



> The burden of the law that is often referenced in the NT is moreso talking about oral Torah and the fence laws that came into practice over the centuries.  *Plus, people (not unlike us today) got way too caught up in the minutiae, thinking they could be close to God simply by following the rules.  But it's impossible.*  Messiah came and taught people the intent of Torah. What good is it to say, "Well I haven't killed anybody," if you're harboring intense hatred and grudges in your heart.  So what if you haven't slept with anyone other than your husband if you're constantly wanting to be with another.  Yeshua got people to look at the heart of all of these matters, so that people would change internally.  Remember, God saved Israel from Egypt first, and then gave them the covenant.  He saves us first, and that love and gratitude we have for God leads us to obey His Law.  I think there's a misconception that people who still choose to observe Torah are doing so in order to get right with God when in actuality, for most people it's a natural response to growing closer to God.



Agree regarding the fence laws and such. This is why I believe in the prediction in Hosea, that "the feasts, new moons, sabbaths and solemn feasts" would be _taken away_. Even today the danger still exists and can be seen.  Agree regarding the misconception as well - definitely don't believe that it applies to _everyone_ who is Torah observant at all. But I do believe in the words of Daniel and Hosea telling us that the sacrificial and ceremonial systems will cease. I accept that in Christ Jesus - type met antitype. As far as the Ten Commandments...they are the express of God's character and continue on. It is definitely true, that growing closer to God gives us the desire to obey His Law.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 26, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> So your belief is that in the New Testament when the law of Moses is spoken about, it's the ordinances being referred to and not the law/10 commandments? What is ur interpretation of the 1st scripture? (i'm just trying to understand ur belief)


 


blazingthru said:


> Today is my daughters graduation. I will respond later on today. *But yes. its the ordinances and ceremonial laws*.


 
OK. This is my question answered. You believe that when the bible makes referrence to the law in the New Testament, it referres to the ordinances and ceremonial laws and not the law including the 10 commandments. I think I get it now. I was struggling to understand some things such as your interpretation of the purpose of the law and also the curse of the law spoken about in Galatians 3: 10 - 14. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

 Galatians 3: *10*All who rely on observing the law are under a curse, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who does not continue to do everything written in the Book of the Law." *11*Clearly no one is justified before God by the law, because, "The righteous will live by faith."*12*The law is not based on faith; on the contrary, "The man who does these things will live by them."*13*Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who is hung on a tree." *14*He redeemed us in order that the blessing given to Abraham might come to the Gentiles through Christ Jesus, so that by faith we might receive the promise of the Spirit.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2009)

*The curse of the law is the penalty of death,* which “passed upon all men.” (Romans 5:12.)
We that are saved do not rely on the law to save us we rely on God's grace and Jesus sacrifice to save us.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2009)

God does not cancel the law to accommodate the transgressor; but through the
sufferings of Christ in man’s behalf He cancels the *death sentence *under which the violated law holds the sinner.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2009)

THE LAW AND THE SABBATH
Love Upholds the Law
Coming back to Jesus’ declaration that the commandments are based on love to God and love to man, and that “on these two commandments hang all the law,” we find that, according to Jesus, these two commandments do not dispose of any part of the law, but uphold all the law. The first four commandments define our duty to God, based on love. If a man loves the Lord with all the heart, he will not have other gods, will not bow to images, and will not profane the Lord’s name or the Lord’s holy day. And if a man loves his neighbor as himself, he will not murder, steal, lie, or practice the violation of any of the others of the last six commandments. But the principles of divine love must first be implanted in his heart, because the carnal mind is not subject to the law of God. It would seem from this that a feeling of rebellion against the commandments of God is a sure sign that carnality still dominates the heart.
Since the commandments are spiritual and based on love, they can never fail because “love never fails.” (1 Corinthians 13:8, A.S.V.) Paul further declares, “Love is the fulfilling of the law.” Romans 13:10. This statement simply means that love is the carrying out of that which the law embodies by the way of love to God and man. When Cain violated these principles, his wretchedness led him to say, “My punishment is greater than I can bear.” Genesis 4:13. It is the purpose of the gospel not to give license to violate these principles, but so to infuse man’s heart with love for his fellow men that he will be led to respect these principles. This is the love that is “the fulfilling of the law.”
As long as human social relations remain, as long as the commandment “Thou shall love thy neighbor as thyself” is a Christian duty, the last six of the Ten Commandments will remain not abolished. The only way to abolish these commandments would be to abolish the social relations between man and man-and then there would be no possibility of violating them.
Man was made with a capacity not only for social fellowship with others but also for spiritual fellowship with God. The maintenance of this fellowship involved certain principles which, if observed, would ensure its uninterrupted continuity. On the other hand their violation would destroy this fellowship and separate man from God. We need only to refer to what came to our first parents in the Garden of Eden to prove that this is true. We cannot get into the kingdom by good works, but we can shut ourselves out by bad works. To Adam and Eve disobedience (Romans 5:19) proved to be the bad works which shut them out from Eden.
Some modern teachers claim that the Ten Commandments “governed Israel’s moral life,” and that they came to an end, together with the typical and ceremonial laws which pointed forward to the death of our Lord. It seems unaccountably strange that it will be persistently taught that the moral principles of these commandments neither originated nor applied before Sinai but existed only between then and the cross. Why do not the supporters of this teaching recall that when Cain murdered his brother, he was held under condemnation? Why do they not recall that when Joseph was urged to violate the principle of the seventh commandment, he protested, saying, “How then can I do this great wickedness, and sin against God?” Why can they not understand that it never. has been right to have other gods, adore images, and desecrate the Lord’s name and day? Why can they not understand that it has never been right to dishonor parents, kill, commit adultery, steal, lie, and covet? Why can they not see that Jesus never brought these principles to an end at the cross, or then after a time legislated again nine of them back into force again? We can illustrate the folly of this argument by supposing that one of a man’s ten fingers is giving him trouble, and he wishes to get rid of it. Suppose he goes to a doctor and makes his wishes known. Suppose the physician should argue like this: “The only way I can get rid of the troublesome finger is to cut off all ten and later stick nine of them back on.” Sounds foolish, doesn’t it? But what about the argument that God abolished all ten of the commandments at the cross to get rid of the “troublesome” Sabbath Commandment and then reinstated nine of them later on? This is exactly what the no-Sabbath advocates contend. It does seem that any honest truth seeker could understand that these men are wrong and only trying desperately to get around the truth.  
The commandments are enduring principles based on love relations between man and man, and man and his Maker; and from the very beginning God never intended that man should have other gods, worship images, or profane the Lord’s name or the Sabbath, all of which stand for the recognition of God as Creator. As long as these relationships between God and man last, these principles will exist. The only way to abolish the commandments which unfold these principles would be to abolish the relationships between God and man. Certainly the coming of Jesus into the world never disrupted or destroyed these love relations. How, when “love is the fulfilling of the law,” can grace be opposed to love, and love be opposed to grace? Such is not the truth. How can a man preach the love of God with one breath and the abolition of the Ten Commandments with the next? How can such preaching be the truth if love is the fulfilling of the law? Love carries out what it says. Then as long as the commandments remain, the seventh-day Sabbath must remain, since it is one of the commandments of this law of love.


----------

